# "Vulcanos" Box Mod



## The Golf (7/9/14)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## The Golf (7/9/14)



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## The Golf (7/9/14)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dr Phil (7/9/14)

Wow u know what not bad at all well done mate hat off


----------



## Dr Phil (7/9/14)

Can we see a pic were the bat sits


----------



## The Golf (7/9/14)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/9/14)

Nice potential there! I see the MacGyver type have been busy!


----------



## The Golf (7/9/14)

Ok so it takes an 18650 bat. 9ml bottle sx350. As you can from the pic I was in a hurry to get it up and running so will strip and repaint. I wanted somthing small and well its slightly bigger than my Reo mini so mission accomplished. 
Vapes like a beast only 0.01-0.02v drop depending on battery condition. Its awefully tight inside. Had the casing turned out of Aluminium not to spec cause it wasnt done on cnc. I think done with cnc it will alot rounder and feel a little better

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dr Phil (7/9/14)

Fier button on the side would of been sick


----------



## DoubleD (7/9/14)

I love the BF regulated mod idea. Looks good bra, keep us posted please


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/9/14)

dr phil said:


> Fier button on the side would of been sick


 
I think that's a matter of preference... the REO Metal Mods the fire button is on top and the Woodvil's on the side. I guess because I use my metal mods the most I'm used to the fire button on top. I have a sneaky suspicion the new woodvils being released at Xmas time will also have a top fire button... of course I could be wrong... but it's just a suspicion.


----------



## Dr Phil (7/9/14)

True rob I really love the reo fantastic device but 2000buck Is a little steep for me. I rate we will see clones of reos what u think

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/9/14)

dr phil said:


> True rob I really love the reo fantastic device but 2000buck Is a little steep for me. I rate we will see clones of reos what u think


 
I have expected REO clones for some time but they just don't materialise... I guess the numbers are too low for the Chinese... and I'm kinda glad they haven't because REO's are kinda special.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (7/9/14)

well done @TheGolf it looks sick dude.


----------



## Riddle (8/9/14)

A regulated bottom feed. That is now awesome man. Looking good


----------



## ET (8/9/14)

awesome dude, awesome. its what i want for christmass


----------



## Silver (8/9/14)

Well done @The Golf !
Really amazing that you can put that together


----------



## Marzuq (8/9/14)

BF regulated mod. been saying for a while now. a regulated reo is an awesome idea..
well done mate!


----------



## The Golf (15/10/14)

Ok seriously looking for a name for my mod. 
Possibly looking to sell some, im in the process of costing it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riddle (15/10/14)

The Golf said:


> Ok seriously looking for a name for my mod.
> Possibly looking to sell some, im in the process of costing it.



No name yet and I'm in the process of considering to buy it


----------



## Al3x (15/10/14)

we can just cut a long story short and call it mine

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Riddle (15/10/14)

Al3x said:


> we can just cut a long story short and call it mine



Be subtle. M9 could be catchy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (15/10/14)

@The Golf you need to give the potential name givers a hint (i.e theme) of what you like, the trend in vape devices seems to be mainly names from various Mythologies.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## The Golf (15/10/14)

Lol ok not this one, the ones for sale would be CNC machined as the edges are not rounded as designed. The 22mm atty will sit flush in the corner


----------



## Danny (15/10/14)

_Postremo or Posterus are both latin phrases for future. Dont sound very cool though_


----------



## Humbolt (15/10/14)

Pegasus.
Where do I place my order?
Cash or EFT?

Well done, man. Very impressive.


----------



## Marzuq (15/10/14)

The Golf said:


>


Wow well done. You have built what alot of us have been speaking about for a while now. Amazing Bro!! 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## BumbleBee (15/10/14)

The Golf said:


> Ok seriously looking for a name for my mod.
> Possibly looking to sell some, im in the process of costing it.


Sandy


----------



## MurderDoll (15/10/14)

What about Paladin?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/10/14)

How about Vulcan the Greek God of fire and Volcanoes? A volcano is bottom fed!

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## kimbo (15/10/14)

*




Ares* -- Greek god of War


----------



## Gazzacpt (15/10/14)

MurderDoll said:


> What about Paladin?


I don't think Sparhawk wore that much armour did he?


----------



## Heckers (15/10/14)

The Rhino.

The finish reminds me of a rhino skin with the atty being the horn

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## pimcowboy (15/10/14)

Very nice bro! Let us know what they would cost. Is it really heavy?


----------



## Marzuq (15/10/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> How about Vulcan the Greek God of fire and Volcanoes? A volcano is bottom fed!


Excellent name. I 2nd @Rob Fisher name 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Richard (15/10/14)

THE ROCK - sturdy, reliable and hits like one....


----------



## Yiannaki (15/10/14)

The catfish mod. Named after a bottom feeder of the water

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bjorncoetsee (15/10/14)

I like the volcano and rhino idea. "The vulcan rhino"?


----------



## BumbleBee (15/10/14)

If I'm not mistaken the Rhino was an ecigssa community project?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## The Golf (15/10/14)

Awesome input guys, thank you so much. Been thinking that it could be easily modified for dual 18650 as a mech mod if the cost is to high for some. But i guess baby steps.
Def let you guys know names when the costs hav been finalised


----------



## Marzuq (16/10/14)

Heckers said:


> Unfortunately there is already a vulcan RDA.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pity!!
back to the drawing board


----------



## Heckers (16/10/14)

Marzuq said:


> pity!!
> back to the drawing board



Then again this is not a RDA but a mod....so maybe its fine


----------



## zadiac (16/10/14)

Make a 26650 one!


----------



## Marzuq (16/10/14)

Heckers said:


> Then again this is not a RDA but a mod....so maybe its fine




how about evolve

or viking.

to demonstrate the bf mech evolution to bf regulated


----------



## Heckers (16/10/14)

Or the "Umshini Wam"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RIEFY (16/10/14)

This thing is awesome. met with the golf today to check it out. works flawlessly.

going to make my self one picking up my SX board tomorow....


----------



## Nooby (16/10/14)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> This thing is awesome. met with the golf today to check it out. works flawlessly.
> 
> going to make my self one picking up my SX board tomorow....



What will the board cost?


----------



## CYB3R N1NJ4 (16/10/14)

*wondering if there is a Greek God for - why am I always so broke after "just looking" at new shiny mods*

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RIEFY (16/10/14)

they about 900 getting mine from Andro

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Nooby (17/10/14)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> they about 900 getting mine from Andro





Cape vaping supplies said:


> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD



Does he have more perhaps?


----------



## The Golf (29/10/14)

Thank you @Rob Fisher when i saw the name i loved it immediately. I think ill have to deal with the ppl and copy rights if there are any when the time comes.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Andre (29/10/14)

The Golf said:


> Thank you #Rob when i saw the name i loved it immediately. I think ill have to deal with the ppl and copy rights if there are any when the time comes.


Maybe make that singular. "Vulcano" not "Vulcanos" (volcanoes). Or does it have another significance like that?


----------



## Mklops (29/10/14)

@The Golf, you created an awesome mod there! I will most definately want to be on the waiting list for one of the first of those!

In terms of the name, I was thinking about a bottom fed kinda of being like a whale and its blowhole

so I thought maybe even along the lines of Moby Drip... Lame I know but had to put it out there!


----------



## The Golf (29/10/14)

Vulcan is the RDA Vulcano is really close to Vulcan, Vulcanos kinda has a different meaning, for me

Vulcanos = I am the Greek god controlling the volcano"s" the power is in my hands


----------



## Andre (29/10/14)

The Golf said:


> Vulcan is the RDA Vulcano is really close to Vulcan, Vulcanos kinda has a different meaning, for me
> 
> Vulcanos = I am the Greek god controlling the volcano"s" the power is in my hands


Thanks, that is fair, I understand.


----------

